
Show HN: run – replace the current terminal with a graphical program - blevy
https://gitlab.com/blevy/run
======
darkwinx
I can't access the link

~~~
ezekg
Does GitLab require login to view a repo now?

~~~
O1111OOO
I hope not. It would seem like a really bad move, especially now. I don't seem
to have a problem accessing other resources from their explore page[0].
Perhaps an issue with the submitted link.

[0] [https://gitlab.com/explore](https://gitlab.com/explore)

------
mistermatt
link is dead (404)

------
mukadul
Like start in windows

~~~
blevy
No, not really. It's more similar to the way Plan 9 handles graphical
programs. The run command lets you pass arguments to programs _and_ it doesn't
remove the power of shell autocompletion, unlike something like dmenu_run or
rofi. There's also the benefit of running programs that aren't in your PATH,
without the conventional annoyance having a terminal attached to it. Honestly,
I'm surprised a tool like this didn't exist earlier.

